# Alpine vs. Skar Audio!



## Jburd728 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just bought a .9cu sealed box for my Kenwood w3012 as i had it in a 2.3cu ft box my friend previously had and it was a little boomy for me. Since i was looking for more sound quality, i bought a smaller box, and it actually sounds a great deal better. Covers the higher freqs better and much tighter, more accurate bass. However, it is a kenwood and i am looking to upgrade, but on a tight budget. I was originally going for the new Alpine Type Sws12d4 (500w rms) run at 900rms, and turn the gain down. But ive recently been looking at skar audio's sexy vvx line. So my question is: Is it really worth it to shell out another 50-100 bux for a skar, and will the box i have now be a little too small for it?


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

No. Skar is junk.

Dayton HO? How much is that Alpine?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Jburd728 said:


> i bought a smaller box, and it actually sounds a great deal better. Covers the higher freqs better and much tighter, more accurate bass. However, it is a kenwood and i am looking to upgrade, but on a tight budget.


Here's what to do: keep what you have. Kenwood is not some flea market brand. If it's doing what you want then enjoy it.


----------



## Jburd728 (Aug 7, 2012)

Alpine is 105 skar is 155


----------



## Jburd728 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ehh well i feel like the alpine or akar will sound bettr than thw kenwood. plus the kenny is.sportin a little crack jn the cone ATM. maybe 2 3013ps and a new box for like 180


----------



## Jburd728 (Aug 7, 2012)

Theoretcally, if i choose 2 new kennys, should i get a d
dual sealed box or just save 30 bones and get another single sealed? Also, for 60 bux each is there better option other than the kennys?


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

A 900W RMS amp is too much for a Type S. 

Also, any amp can provide full output power at both minimum or maximum gain. Changing the gain simply adjusts the sensitivity to input voltage relative to its output. Turning the gains down on an amplifier is not the way to fix the mismatch in amp RMS vs. sub RMS here. 

As much as I'd love to come on here and tell you to buy an Alpine, it doesn't appear that your system will complement it well, so I'd have to recommend against it.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Jburd728 said:


> I just bought a .9cu sealed box for my Kenwood w3012 as i had it in a 2.3cu ft box my friend previously had and it was a little boomy for me. Since i was looking for more sound quality, i bought a smaller box, and it actually sounds a great deal better. Covers the higher freqs better and much tighter, more accurate bass.


Interesting.

Here's the important specs of that Kenwood driver:

DC resistance (Re) 3.4Ω 
Resonant frequency (FSO) 31Hz 
Mechanical Q factor (QMS) 11.864 
Electrical Q factor (QES) 1.107 
Total Q factor (QTS) 1.012 
Volume accoustic compliance (VAS) 62liter 
Voice coil inductance (LBM) 1.4mH 

Of interest there is Qts (1.012) and Vas (62 liters). This suggests that driver is going to sound boomy in any box you put it in, and the smaller the box, the worse it will sound. In fact, when this driver is used in a 0.9 cu.ft. box, the end result should be a big 6dB peak just above 50 Hz. It's interesting that your experience suggests that a 0.9 cu.ft.l box actually produced "tighter, more accurate bass" with this driver. 

Anyway, it would be difficult to get what I would consider a decent 12" car audio subwoofer driver for $60. Have a look at the JBL and Infinity drivers - they might be a good price/performance match.


----------



## Gpgtp (Jul 8, 2011)

Out of the 2.. Skar by far. Idgaf is just a ca.com troll. I really like brians infinity recommendation though!


----------



## Jburd728 (Aug 7, 2012)

Would you get 2 kenwood excelons or 2 infinity reference?


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I would go with the skar audio woofers. Kenwood and alpine make good woofers but it all comes down to the install. With the right box and right power any of those three choices would work. It's better to hear each woofer in person, check out its build quality in person before going with opinions on the Internet.


----------



## Jburd728 (Aug 7, 2012)

cleansoundz said:


> I would go with the skar audio woofers. Kenwood and alpine make good woofers but it all comes down to the install. With the right box and right power any of those three choices would work. It's better to hear each woofer in person, check out its build quality in person before going with opinions on the Internet.



Hmmm idk the new Type R @ 1000rms looks purdy shmexy!


----------



## Gpgtp (Jul 8, 2011)

Jburd728 said:


> Would you get 2 kenwood excelons or 2 infinity reference?


Infiniti..


----------



## Bobo (Aug 6, 2005)

Jburd728 said:


> Hmmm idk the new Type R @ 1000rms looks purdy shmexy!


And I think it can be had for around $150 like the Skar. Sounds like it would work fine in .9ft^3 too.


----------



## Jburd728 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ive decided on an alpine swr12d2 for 155 running at 1200 rms  it wont be getting full power due to stock electrical but i asume it.will be loads better than the single kenwood!


----------



## Jburd728 (Aug 7, 2012)

Actually have come across some more money to throw into the system, so with the .9cu ft box i have, Skar VVX12D4 @ 900rms, Alpine type R 12d4 @ 900, or RE Audio SEX12d4 @ 900rms? Mostly tight punchy accurate bass, not looking for awesome SPL, but would like it to thump!


----------



## Jburd728 (Aug 7, 2012)

bump to my last question please!


----------

